# Digital Slingshot



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

This was a fun project, i was thinking of new materials to use for slingshots and came up with this. There are three layers of printed circuit board on each side of a quarter inch aluminum core with aluminum wrist strap hole and pins. This is my GS-31 model. The circuit board is really tough stuff, i went through about 8 metal cutting scroll saw blades when curing this stuff. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is awesome. One sweet shooter artistically and functionally!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

beautifull end result, i love it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is cool. :wub:


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Now that...is cool


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a very clever use of materials ... and it is pretty, too!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

That is excellent use and choice of materials! Good job!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very well done. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

O.K. WTF? How do you guys do it? I don't really have to say how stupified I am now -- do I, Gopher? This is the very apex of Cool Mountain, fer gawdsakes.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm back. I hope I don't forget to nominate this for slingshot of the month next month. (drool)


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Beautiful work. I used the same material for my handle on a "can opener" slingshot and must agree, that is a really unruly material.

Well done, love it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is good. But you already new that before you even posted it. :thumbsup:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Fantastic fella real nice ATB Phil.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

smoking hot shooter


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, that is a cool shooter. Even the lanyard looks good.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!! Probably one of my favorites ever. I have been tossing around some old PCB's for a while humming about a slingshot but you aced this one man! I could have never done such justice to circuit boards. Stellar. I'm with DH, I hope he doesn't forget to nominate this for SOTM!!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That is uber cool! Very innovative, I like it a lot!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This thing is freaking AWESOME !


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AMAZING use of materials!!!!

Great work!!!

It's your kind of people we need on the sport. Congratulations on that shooter!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

What the F am I suppose to say about that???? I mean really?

" Let me know what you think" you say.. you should have ended it with " I know you guys think this is awesome! "

LGD

Great breadboard too, when you are not shooting you can make yourself a radio 

LGDx2


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great idea and great work!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice. I like the older PCB, it has that see through attribute the newer PCB boards don't have.great work


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys, this was really a different material to work with for me. I have never used g10 So maybe it is similar to that? It totally ruins saw blades, but is pretty easy to file and sand, in fact, i realized that i had to be careful not to scratch it when finishing it.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome stuff right there! Super cool, great job bro


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Cool!

Se ve muy limpio el trabajo mi amigo Gopher, muy bonita


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome slingshot! unusual choice of material, out of the box thinking.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nope, it doesn't get much cooler than this. Great idea!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Free bump for this awesome and innovative sling. Someone remember to nominate this sucker for SSOTM :thumbsup:


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> Free bump for this awesome and innovative sling. Someone remember to nominate this sucker for SSOTM :thumbsup:


ss of the year


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Super bad ass, monkey fist acts as weapon if steel inside.you could hot wire a car or hack A PC with it I bet!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

HOW DID I MISS THIS? Awwweeeeeeeeeesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm with All Gun's on this one. How did I miss it?? Great stuff!!


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks *totally awesome *to me! :king:


----------

